# Slime tubes?



## RootDKJ (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with them?  

http://www.slime.com/product/91/Smart-Bike-Tubes-Presta-Valve.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

I used something similar 15 years ago when I was in Arizona. You needed them or the cactus needles would do a real number on you. Worked great at the time.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda heavy from what I hear, but I guess they work okay.  I don't get enough punctures to warrant needing them though.  Worst I get is the occasional pinch flat, not sure how well they'll work against that.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking into them and thorn guards as well as theres a new local trail network cut through invasive autumn olive with some nasty ass thorns


----------



## EOS (Apr 22, 2010)

I use them.  They work great against thorns/prickers.

They are definitely heavier, but I'm no pro and just ride for fun.
________
drug tests


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, good info here. After reading some reviews on MTBR, I think I'm going to pass on them.  I was hoping that they'd be more effective in sealing pinch flats, but it would seam that in that case they just make a mess inside the tire.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

Depending on how wide your tires are you might be able to find some downhill tubes, which are way thicker than a normal tube (and weigh probably even more than a slime tube).  They're supposed to do a good job of preventing pinch flats.  I don't have much personal experience with them yet though.  I picked up one a couple of years ago, the only problem is that it was meant for 2.5 wide or larger tires.  I was using 2.0 or 2.1 at the time, so it didn't fit at all.  This year I dug it back out and I managed to get it in a fairly high volume 2.2 on a wide rim.  It's on my new bike now, but I'll be switching it to my HT when I get that going again.  I think they may make DH tubes meant for smaller tires, but I'm not sure.  The one I have looks like it belongs in a dirt bike tire...

The other option is to do a ghetto tubeless setup, which has it's own pluses and minuses.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2010)

I have bought the plastic containers of green slime and have put it into my tubes. Sometimes it will clog up the valve stem preventing any air from being pumped in or let out. Guys at Bike shops do not seem to recomend using slime at all.


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't get that many flats... and I don't think I'd like the idea of adding more rotational mass unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

Marc said:


> I don't get that many flats... and I don't think I'd like the idea of adding more rotational mass unless absolutely necessary.



It makes it easier to keep momentum when rolling over rough terrain.  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. 8)


Who cares if it makes it harder to change speeds?? :razz:


----------

